# Lake Livingston deep water blue cats



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After a lull in action during the day on the full moon, the deep water blue cat fish are biting well again.
Yesterday and today i caught plenty of cat fish in blitzkrieg action style.
Today I went solo and the blue cat fish were hammering cut drum in 62' FOW.
Three short drifts produced ten blue cat fish and all except one were ten pounds and larger.
Most were between 15 and 18 pounds with one big boy at 22 pounds.
All released. i did not get all of them photoed as some I just chucked back to go grab another rod that had gone off.
Action was fast and the cats a good size today.
Yesterday trapperjon and I hit a good round of action getting four box fish fast.
Here are some pictures of the last few days fishing.
It started back slow after the full moon, but it picked up to red hot today.
During the last couple of trips more than one big fish would hit and be hooked, usually I would just get two of three, but got most doubles.


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Great catch*

Shadslinger, great catch; show us your drift fishing rigging - for us novices for our education on what makes a successful drift terminal rigging. Thanks. :idea:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have posted them before, and will again when I get up and go take some more pictures, that's easier than finding the old ones.

There are a lot of drift fishing for trophy cats web sites that show basic Santee Cooper rigs that are most prevalent for drift fishing.

I use a basic Carolina Rig with a 2 oz egg sinker, a bead, a swivel, a 3' to 40" leader of 50# mono and small crappie barrel float two inches above a 10/0 circle hook.
This rig lets the sinker bump bottom and the hook somewhat floating above the bottom trailing behind.
The float keeps the hook from hanging up and off the dirty bottom. If your bait comes in looking grey and nasty, you have too big a bait, or too small a float.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr Shadslinger,
Fresh dead bait or will drum previously frozen work.
Gonna give it a shot on Limestone this weekend if the wind cooperates.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go ShadSlinger, looks like you are tearing em up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fresh is way better, but frozen will work, just not as good.
In deep winter a fresh drum is gold!


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Shadslinger,

During this time of year what are the cats feeding on in the deeper waters of Lake Livingston?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We catch them on cut rough fish and shad, but they feed on any fish that gets in front of them when they are hungry.


----------

